# Bí kíp lựa chọn Nhẫn vàng nam 18K cho người thương - Lịch lãm hay cá tính?



## tam (10/9/21)

Dù chàng có tính cách hay kén chọn thế nào, nàng cũng có thể chọn ngay cho người mình thương mẫu nhẫn vàng nam 18K khiến chàng không thể nào không hài lòng trọn vẹn hơn. Bí quyết là gì? Hãy xem chia sẻ từ Tierra nhé.
Bí quyết nào giúp nàng chọn nhẫn vàng nam 18K khiến chàng sẽ gật gù tâm đắc với sự khéo léo của nàng? Chàng thuộc tuýp người thích phong cách người đàn ông thành đạt, lịch lãm? Hay chàng chỉ đơn giản là thích bộc lộ cá tính rõ nét qua một vài món phụ kiện tối giản? Dù chàng có kén chọn thế nào, nàng cũng có thể chọn ngay cho người mình thương mẫu nhẫn vàng nam 18k khiến chàng không thể nào không hài lòng trọn vẹn.
Hãy cùng Tierra khám phá nhé.
*Nam giới nên đeo nhẫn hay không?*
Chắc chắn, nhất định là nên nhé. Nhẫn nam vàng là một phụ kiện “nhất định phải có” dành cho nam giới. So với phụ nữ, chàng chủ yếu là sử dụng các món trang sức như đồng hồ, nhẫn - 2 món không thể thiếu được với người đàn ông thành đạt nào mỗi khi ra ngoài giao tiếp xã hội. Trong đó, nhẫn vàng nam 18K là phụ kiện vừa quen thuộc, vừa dễ dàng tìm mua được, vừa có thể giúp chàng hài lòng ngay và luôn.
Bật mí thêm là, đã là quà tặng cho nam giới, các cô gái không nên tìm kiếm các kiểu nhẫn vàng nam giá rẻ. Lí do cực kỳ đơn giản: đối với đàn ông, hoặc là không sử dụng, hoặc là sử dụng sản phẩm chất lượng cao. Đó chính là đặc trưng tính cách của nam giới. Đó cũng là về mặt thể diện của chàng. Nên các bạn nữ hãy dành cho người đàn ông mình yêu thương sự tôn trọng bằng cách đừng bao giờ tìm kiếm các mẫu nhẫn vàng nam giá rẻ. Thay vào đó, hãy chọn cho chàng nhẫn vàng nam 18K, nhẫn nam kim cương. Đây cũng là cách để thể hiện sự tinh tế, khéo léo của người phụ nữ.
Nói một cách đơn giản, nam giới luôn cần một vài chiếc nhẫn để khẳng định đẳng cấp. Hãy chọn cho chàng các mẫu nhẫn nam vàng, nhẫn nam kim cương để chàng toả sáng theo phong cách của một người đàn ông nhé.
*Bí quyết chọn nhẫn vàng nam 18K cho người thương: phong cách, tuổi và phụ kiện liên quan
Phong Cách*
Điều đầu tiên và quan trọng nhất, hãy nói không với nhẫn vàng nam giá rẻ bên ngoài thị trường. “Giá rẻ” tương ứng với việc hàm lượng vàng trong sản phẩm sẽ bị giảm xuống, các tạp chất nhiều hơn. Đó là chưa kể tình trạng nói một đằng làm một nẻo ở một số đơn vị làm kim hoàn kém uy tín. Sản phẩm giá rẻ sẽ kéo theo chất lượng sản phẩm giảm xuống. Trong khi đó, đặc trưng của nhẫn nam là thiết kế to, dày hơn nhẫn nữ, cần nhiều vàng hơn so với nhẫn nữ. Để đảm bảo được độ cứng, độ sáng bóng của một chiếc nhẫn vàng nam 18k, đòi hỏi chất liệu vàng 18K đủ tuổi mới đảm bảo chất lượng. Nếu hàm lượng vàng không đạt, sẽ tạo ra một sản phẩm không đạt tiêu chuẩn để có mặt trên thị trường, không xứng đáng với khoản đầu tư của khách hàng.
Vì thế, khi chọn mua nhẫn nam vàng, trước hết nàng hãy xác định rõ phải là sản phẩm từ thương hiệu có uy tín. Hãy nói không ngay từ đầu với các nơi nhan nhản câu “nhẫn vàng nam giá rẻ”. Để dùng nhẫn vàng làm quà tặng trước hết phải đáp ứng tiêu chí về chất lượng. Mà theo nguyên tắc chế tác sản phẩm kim hoàn, một sản phẩm nhẫn vàng nam giá rẻ không đáp ứng được tiêu chí hàm lượng vàng trong sản phẩm cũng như yêu cầu về thiết kế.
Về phong cách, mỗi một sản phẩm nhẫn vàng nam 18K hoàn thiện mang một vẻ đẹp riêng. Tuỳ vào tính cách của người đàn ông như thế nào, bạn có thể chọn được mẫu nhẫn khiến chàng hài lòng nhất có thể. Ví dụ: nếu chàng thuộc tuýp người thích phong cách quyền lực, bạn có thể chọn các mẫu nhẫn mang đậm phong cách Royal Design, Signet - điển hình cho tinh thần thể hiện đẳng cấp. Còn chàng thích gu đơn giản nhưng sang trọng, thì bạn hãy chọn cho chàng các kiểu nhẫn thiết kế đai trơn, đính kim cương.
*Tuổi Tác*
Tuỳ theo tuổi tác của chàng, hãy chọn nhẫn vàng nam 18K có thiết kế phù hợp. Người đàn ông trung niên sẽ có gu khác với người đàn ông ở độ tuổi 30. Những người trẻ hiện đại sẽ thích gu tối giản, thanh lịch nhưng không kém phần sang trọng. Còn ở độ tuổi trung niên, các quý ông sẽ thích một chiếc nhẫn mang phong cách kinh điển, thể hiện đẳng cấp rõ nét.
*Phụ Kiện Liên Quan*
Chàng có thể phối nhẫn vàng nam 18K với các phụ kiện cùng chất liệu. Lời khuyên là nên chọn các phụ kiện có tông màu giống nhau. Ví dụ: khi chàng đã mang đồng hồ tông màu bạc, thì hãy chọn nhẫn nam vàng trắng. Trong tất cả các màu của trang sức vàng, vàng trắng là chất liệu vừa sang trọng, vừa dễ phối với nhiều kiểu trang phục, vừa toát lên vẻ đẹp hiện đại. Nên khi chọn quà nhẫn vàng tặng chàng, bạn có thể chọn mua nhẫn vàng trắng.
*Một số gợi ý nhẫn vàng nam 18K cho các nàng tham khảo*
Nhẫn vàng 18K đủ tuổi đính kim cương dành cho nam giới theo phong cách sang trọng. Đây là mẫu nhẫu kinh điển, không bao giờ lỗi mốt, phù hợp với tất cả quý ông thành đạt. Phần kim cương tấm tinh xảo dọc theo đai nhẫn càng góp phần làm nổi bật hơn viên chủ có kích thước nổi bật, giác cắt sắc sảo.




_Nhẫn kim cương nam do Tierra chế tác - biểu tượng của sự sang trọng & quyền lực.
*Mua ngay: Nhẫn nam kim cương sang trọng NNA3105
Xem thêm: Nhẫn cưới cho các cặp đôi*_
Nhẫn vàng trắng đính kim cương với phần đai nhẫn thiết kế sắc sảo: các đường viền đối xứng nhau được tạo hình bởi kim cương tấm xếp theo chiều dọc, tạo cảm giác hài hoà, cân đối và vững chãi. Viên kim cương chủ với giác cắt Fancy, được viền trang trí bởi các viên kim cương tấm nhỏ. 
_*



*
Nhẫn vàng trắng 18K sang trọng, đính kim cương toả ánh sáng cuốn hút do Tierra chế tác.
*Mua ngay: Nhẫn nam kim cương hiện đại NNA3119
Xem thêm: Nhẫn nam vàng trắng đính kim cương*_
Thiết kế nhẫn với đường nét vuông vức, toàn bộ đai nhẫn được phủ kim cương tấm toả ánh sáng nhẹ nhưng tôn lên viên chủ nổi bật với màu sắc ấn tượng, giác cắt Fancy độc đáo. Đây là mẫu nhẫn cực kỳ thích hợp cho các quý ông thành đạt.
_*



*
Nhẫn kim cương nam với viên chủ hình vuông, sắc màu ấn tượng, đối lập với các viên cương tấm bên ngoài, gây ấn tượng một cách mạnh mẽ.
*Mua ngay: Nhẫn nam kim cương độc đáo NNA4104
Xem thêm: Nhẫn cưới nam hiện đại*_
*Thiết kế riêng chiếc nhẫn cho chàng tại Tierra, Tại sao không?*
Thật là tuyệt vời khi bạn có thể phác thảo ý tưởng về một chiếc nhẫn nam thật khác biệt, thật độc đáo để tặng chàng. Hãy đến ngay với Tierra, đội ngũ chuyên viên tư vấn 1:1, chuyên gia sáng tạo, chế tác viên của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn hiện thực hoá chiếc nhẫn trong mơ cho chàng. Người mình thương xứng đáng nhận được món quà tuyệt vời nhất. Hãy tặng cho người thương món quà có giá trị nhé. Vừa là tôn vinh người ấy, cũng là tôn vinh sự khéo léo, duyên dáng của người phụ nữ của chàng - mà không ai có thể so sánh bằng.


----------

